# Some shots of fish and corals



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Messing around with my camera. I desparately need a fast prime lens, but some came out alright. I plan on renting a sweet macro lens and then I'll take some nice shots of the corals. Thought I would share anyway


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Shots of fish and corals*

Matt, those are terrific looking photo's, great colour and definition, your tank looks fantastic.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

You did a fantastic job with the 24-240 lens IMO.

I am thinking about pulling the trigger on a 35mm F1.4 for my A7SII. 

The 90mm prime would be perfect for what you are looking to accomplish.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks to both of you. Yes. The 90mm macro is what I am drooling over right now.  the 35mm 1.4 is a nice lens too!


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Great pics one of my favorite tanks on here.


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re pictures*

Very nice pictures you take, and nice corals, can I ask the name of the coral in the first picture and were you got it from.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! I was told the first one is a Symphyllia but it looks different to me. Got it from R3Oceans for a steal and it is one of my favourites! Active feeder and growing nicely and the colour is crazy.


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Shots of fish and corals*

Matt could you tell me what lights you're using over your system. The colour balance is great.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Yellowtang said:


> Matt could you tell me what lights you're using over your system. The colour balance is great.


I use 5 ATI Super Blues, 1 Fiji Purple and 2 Geissman Lagoon Blues. I usually use 6 super blues and 2 Aqua Pinks, but I tried this set up and think the 6 and 2 are even better.

What really makes everything stand out are the Reefbrite XHO actinic led strips. I LOVE looking at the tank with just those on.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

+1 with the reef brites I have one on my tank and I love it. Well worth the $$$ what kind of fish is the yellow spotted one?


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

That's a Blotched Anthias, or Anthias Barbonius


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

Matt, those were really sharp pictures you took. Your tank looks great, and the lights really show the true colours of your corals and fish. Could you tell me who you bought your clown fish from, great looking true perc's.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks. I got the clowns from Oakville Reef Gallery a few years ago. They are Black ice clowns.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Sweet piccys Matt! Whats the chalice you have up in the left corner? I have one near identical in shape and colouration.


----------

